# Silver pocket watch of unknown origin!



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

I mentioned in my introduction post, that I had an old pocket watch, with no idea where it came from. Well here she is. It was in with my late grandfathers things, but he never went to Hertfordshire, never mind worked for their council, and no one in my family knows anything about it either. It is one of many, as I have seen two other identical on eBay over the years.

So it will always remain a family mystery! But it keeps great time, and as my only pocket watch is a nice thing to have. It needs a good clean though!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

DJJazzyJeff said:


> So it will always remain a family mystery!


 Very nice watch, especially the case. A photo of the hallmarks inside the case back and of the movement might help identify it, if you haven't exhausted that already.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

A prize like that would have been a great incentive to achieve the necessary five years perfect attendance. Very nice.


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

> A prize like that would have been a great incentive to achieve the necessary five years perfect attendance. Very nice.


 I know, silver watch for 5 years. I got a pen for 10 years where I am now. Cheap Parker vector.

I did look up all of the hallmarks but they didn't give much away other than age - and I can't remember what year it was now! Will need to look it up again.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

DJJazzyJeff said:


> I know, silver watch for 5 years. I got a pen for 10 years where I am now. Cheap Parker vector.
> 
> I did look up all of the hallmarks but they didn't give much away other than age - and I can't remember what year it was now! Will need to look it up again.


 Makers mark might be interesting if there is one.


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

spinynorman said:


> Makers mark might be interesting if there is one.


 So the movement is unmarked as far as I can tell...



The case inner and outer are both marked AGR which i believe is Arthur George Rendell, but happy to be told otherwise! Scratches and dirt were inherited!


----------



## Ray B (Jun 2, 2020)

Very nice watch 

I just bought this pocket watch https://bellamysworld.com/clocks-watches/pocket-watches/poitevin-lejeune-gold-gousset-watch-ib03778

Give me your opinion


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

The partnership of Poitevin & Lejeune in Paris was evidently responsible for some fine pocket watches around the 1890s, and your example is a pretty item. I don't know much about the company history, or its various titles, and I am not feeling up to looking into it just now due to being "under the weather", but I feel sure that certain members will be able to help - are you there Norman @spinynorman?

A good place to start is the online address: collectorsquare.com/en/luxprice-index-watches/b-poitevin-autres-horlogerie-prices.html

This website address takes you to a useful guide to Poitevin and Poitevin & Lejeune watches recently sold, and even gives a graph showing the trend in prices.


----------

